# Reduce a puree or sauce in the microwave?



## RhileighAlmgren (Aug 21, 2010)

Dear All -

I am trying to think of a way to reduce a watermelon puree in the microwave because it is so hot that  I can't bear to turn on the stove. I want to make some watermelon pops. Watermelon puree is so dilute that I'd prefer to reduce it a little before I add yogurt and mix in some blackberries and pour it into the pop molds. 

My best thought so far is to heat it in a pyrex microwave bowl with a steam-hole in the lid, and open the microwave and let the accumulated steam escape periodically. I bet that would take a while though. 

Do you think that would work? Is there a better strategy?

Thank you!

RA


----------



## DaveSoMD (Aug 21, 2010)

A reduction is made by boiling off the water you are going to be there a LONG time trying to boil off that much water using a microwave.  I think you are better off just doing it on the stove. It will go much faster.


----------



## RhileighAlmgren (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks for weighing in! You've saved me from a frustrating and probably unsuccessful effort. I went ahead with some denser fruit, and I'll wait till evening to make the reduction.


----------

